# Cold smkoe box for pellet grill



## val v (Oct 16, 2016)

I was wondering. If i build a box with racks and attach it to the chimney of my Green Mountain Grill with maybe a metal dryer vent tube. Will it work for cold smoking?


----------



## theheatguy (Oct 16, 2016)

Best answer I can think of is simple.  Get your Green Mountain Grill going.  Pretend you have that box with racks attached to the chimney.  When you think the Green Mountain Grill is burning properly, take temperature of the gasses escaping from the chimney.  If the gasses are hotter than 90 degrees F., it won't work as a "Cold Smoker"


----------

